# Want to live and work in Canada for a year



## dmos87 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi guys,

My fiance and I are in a bit of a pickle. We had been looking at him travelling to Canada for work for a few months now, with the view that I would remain here with our two little dogs. Financially I had a job here that I would be able to support myself with rent, bills, etc. We have no debt and no mortgage TG. 

Unfortunately I was told yesterday that I am being made redundant and this has now changed our plans. As and from December I will be out of a job. We are now all going to move to Canada together. 

My fiance is a qualified Mechanical Engineer so will get a visa no problem. We have been applying for jobs for him from here, but its not working at all! It seems they would all prefer to have him over in Canada already before they offer him a job. It's all very confusing. I would hope to travel with him under his visa and work over there myself in Administration or something similar. 

Can anyone please please let us know what we need to do now? Applying for jobs here isnt working and we need to get going before we start dipping into our savings to live!! Is there another way in which he can go over and I can follow him a few months later? I have figured out how to bring the dogs over (passports, shipping, bloodtests, etc.) but when it comes to us, well I'm baffled and the more I read the more confused I get. 

Hoping someone can help and advise! We have already tried to contact Usit about going through their under 35's programme but they are not taking applications until the new year.

D.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Reading through the BUNAC website it sayd processing takes 4-6 weeks, plus correspondance to get paperwork back and forth to them, I've heard it takes about 8 weeks in total. Having spoken to someone at bunac a few weeks ago they told me the applications open back up in december... so it may be possible to get a visa and be in canada by end Jan/mid-feb...?

I don't know enough about the other visa's, but i would imagine any other visa wold take much longer to get. It may be possible to go to canada on holiday for a few months while you're waiting for the WHV and possibly scope out some work... but you would prob have to come back to get your WHV and possible interviews. I don't know if you being in Canada will cause other issues, but someone else here will prob know...

When you say your fiance "will get a visa no problem", does that mean he hasn't applied for one yet? I don't know processing times, but 2 months for a skilled visa seems very quick... 

good luck.


----------



## dmos87 (Oct 20, 2010)

JimJams said:


> Reading through the BUNAC website it sayd processing takes 4-6 weeks, plus correspondance to get paperwork back and forth to them, I've heard it takes about 8 weeks in total. Having spoken to someone at bunac a few weeks ago they told me the applications open back up in december... so it may be possible to get a visa and be in canada by end Jan/mid-feb...?
> 
> I don't know enough about the other visa's, but i would imagine any other visa wold take much longer to get. It may be possible to go to canada on holiday for a few months while you're waiting for the WHV and possibly scope out some work... but you would prob have to come back to get your WHV and possible interviews. I don't know if you being in Canada will cause other issues, but someone else here will prob know...
> 
> ...


Hi Jimjim,

My fiance is on the Skilled Workers list in high demand, under section "O" and has been told that he qualifies. I would imagine that it will be easy enough for him to be granted a visa... I myself am the problem. I tried out the points system for myself and I fell short of the points needed to get my own visa so hopefully I can go under his visa as a spouse but we will have to wait and see. Getting the dogs sorted is going to take just over 2 months anyways so once everything is gone off this week we will all hopefully be good to go in March or April. 

One thing that worries me is the Garda Clearance needed - I called them this evening to ask how long it takes and I was told up to 6 months??!! which could change everything for us.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I assume the Garda Clearance is the police certificate... 6 months!!! Wow, in the UK it takes 10 days, or premium service in 2 days (was checking this myself tonight)... it's only a quick compuer check and a print out as far as I can see!


----------

